# New and old mice



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

New (there is a forth but its kust like the first black one and i ran out of time to get more photos)






















Some of the old mice


----------



## Mousezombie (Jun 19, 2010)

Nice gang you have there


----------

